# :: ECS Tuning :: EOS FK Sport Badgeless Black Grille - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*EOS FK Sport Badgeless Black Grille - $99.95* 

Imagine the possibilities. Use an FK Sport Badgeless black grille as the starting point for an EOS makeover. Then get creative. 

Want to make a personal statement? Paint the grille to match the existing body, or blast your individuality with a bright, contrasting color. 

Like things clean and neat? Stick with basic black, a great contrast for a light paint color, uncluttered by distracting chrome and logos. 

Think fun. Think easy to install. Think outside the car!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Limited Qty Sale - Now *$62.99*


----------



## Cirrius (Jul 29, 2012)

Any chance of these without the Euro plate frame?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Cirrius said:


> Any chance of these without the Euro plate frame?


 Sorry, FK only offers these with the euro plate holder. 

Andy


----------



## Jokerbunny (Sep 30, 2012)

Picked one up for my wifeys eos I have to say the fit is great and the look is killer on her candy white EOS it's well worth it for the price he'll it's well worth it even at full price tha ls ecs


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

ECS Tuning said:


> Sorry, FK only offers these with the euro plate holder.
> 
> Andy


Can we request FK to make without the europlate tub? If they made one, I'd be all over it!

:beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

savphili said:


> Can we request FK to make without the europlate tub? If they made one, I'd be all over it!
> 
> :beer:


You will be the first to know, if and when they come out I will post them up!  :thumbup:

Andy


----------

